# Medir tensión sin contacto



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2018)

He visto este artículo y la verdad no entiendo cómo funciona.
Fluke Corporation

Práctico sí que es.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2018)

Creo , y no me acuerdo bien que los buscapolos digitales esos baratos que tenían dos botoncitos , tocando el aislante del cable te indicaba si era vivo y además su tensión estimada 12V , 110V 220V 





Así que sin duda el Fluke sea "levemente"  superior


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2018)

*Acá hay una nota de aplicación* que cuenta (mas bien poco) como lo hace, pero parece que detecta la señal de campo eléctrico y calcula el valor de la tensión que lo genera por comparación con una señal de referencia generada internamente. O algo así...
Hay que sacar el libro de física para ver como lo hacen, pero supongo que la clave está en la referencia y en el sensor...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 26, 2018)

No es una novedad hace rato que hay instrumentos como esos, este es un ejemplo

Este es un anlizador de redes, si bien no es horquilla también mide tensión y corriente sin contacto


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2018)

Si medir corriente está claro como se hace. Hace dos décadas que tengo una pinza amperimétrica abierta además de fluke.
Medir tensión es lo que no tengo claro. O me copié en todos los exámenes o el campo electromagnético depende de la corriente y no de la tensión.

Vale, dicen que miden el campo magnético para la corriente y el campo eléctrico para la tensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2018)

Yo hace años trabajé con una máquina que requería de un artefacto así para medir la carga electrostática de una pieza, era un adicional que se agregaba al multímetro.
Por aquí el principio de funcionamiento:

_*electrómetro lengüeta vibrante*_

Y con ese nombre se puede buscar mas información

En algún lado debe tener todavía el instrumento que pasó a quedar en desuso, no porque ya no sea requerido, sino porque las máquinas ya lo traen incluido 





​La ventana que se ve al frente es por donde mide, detrás se encuentra el capacitor vibrante, como es muy sensible a la mugre y el ambiente de alta tensión (Oxidante) el capacitor es de oro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2018)

Justo le falta la pu@#~€&% página con la explicación y estoy vago para rastrear el libro, pero fijate que la nota de aplicación explica que el bicho genera una señal alterna de amplitud y frecuencia controlada, bla, bla. Debe ser mas o menos lo mismo que el electrómetro de lengüeta pero hecho electrónicamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Justo le falta la pu@#~€&% página con la explicación y estoy vago para rastrear el libro, pero fijate que la nota de aplicación explica que el bicho genera una señal alterna de amplitud y frecuencia controlada, bla, bla. Debe ser mas o menos lo mismo que el electrómetro de lengüeta pero hecho electrónicamente.


En el de la imagen _*"No se"*_, es un bloque funcional entran 5Vcc y sale una tensión proporcional a la carga estática, mide a unos 4/5mm
En el que tengo, pero no se donde que se anexaba al multímetro realmente vibraba y consumía baterías igual que vodka un cosaco.
Prestando mucha atención se llegaba a escuchar el ruido de la oscilación, un tono muy alto.


----------

